# Bueller at 6.5 months



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's a good looking boy. I have a soft spot for pointers, grew up with them.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Big change from this:


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's very handsome!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I think he's pretty dreamy!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

He's gorgeous! I love the look on his face in the 2nd pic - "Are you done yet?!" lol


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> He's gorgeous! I love the look on his face in the 2nd pic - "Are you done yet?!" lol


Actually, that look was "You toss a piece of cheese and tell me "Stay"??????? GEEZE, Mom!"


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Haha love it!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Aww I wish they didn't get so big so fast!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> Aww I wish they didn't get so big so fast!


 
At 6.5 months, he's still _very _much a puppy... we've got a LOT of growing up to do!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG he has grown sooo much. What a beautiful pup! They grow too darn fast!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

What a sharp, handsome looking dog! I think I've asked this before but I can't remember the answer. About how big do Pointers get, height & weight wise?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That is one handsome youngster, Laura! I love his markings, and he's got mischief in those eyes


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

He's grown so much!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

esSJay said:


> What a sharp, handsome looking dog! I think I've asked this before but I can't remember the answer. About how big do Pointers get, height & weight wise?


 
Dogs:Height -- 25-28 inchesWeight -- 55-75 poundsBitches:Height -- 23-26 inchesWeight -- 44-65 poundsDogs:Height -- 25-28 inchesWeight -- 55-75 poundsBitches:Height -- 23-26 inchesWeight -- 44-65 poundsDogs:Height -- 25-28 inchesWeight -- 55-75 poundsBitches:Height -- 23-26 inchesWeight -- 44-65 poundsDogs - 25-28" and 55-75 pounds
Bitches - 23-25" and 44 - 65 pounds

Bueller is aout 25" at 6.5 months.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Bueller is stunning that 2nd picture is a hoot and love the tiny pup pictures I don't know what it is but puppy Pointers and Danes always seem to look a bit worried/confused


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, I can't believe he's that old already!! No longer a little piglet, sigh.
He has the most incredible expression. LOVE love love his face!
Is he hitting the puppy classes soon?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> wow, I can't believe he's that old already!! No longer a little piglet, sigh.
> He has the most incredible expression. LOVE love love his face!
> Is he hitting the puppy classes soon?


Yep. His first show is the Pointer National! I know, I know... but hey, Crew's first show was the GRCA National in Kansas City when he was the same age...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

And I need to add that even if this dog sprouted a third eyeball and all his hair fell out, we'd love him to death. He is SO much fun, and has filled the Grand Canyon sized whole in our home that we either didn't realize, or, were in denial, existed since Dave left us. Bueller is the best puppy.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Love that face! He'd be impossible to resist.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't believe how big he is! I love his markings and his face. He just looks like he wants to go raise some trouble!


----------

